
ISPA Withdraws Mozilla Internet Villain Nomination and Category - cpeterso
https://www.ispa.org.uk/ispa-withdraws-mozilla-internet-villain-nomination-and-category/
======
munmaek
...after Mozilla chickened out and removed the upcoming DoH default for UK
users.

The ISPA is veiling this under the guise of caring about user freedom/control.

I want to like Mozilla but they keep on making decisions that undermine
themselves.

------
yunruse
That they would even consider such a new technology as a “threat” is a
laughable matter, and that they invoke children (i.e. by referencing content
blockers) is pure alarmism. That DoH obsfucates DNS logs from the ISP is
probably another red flag to their desire to collect data.

The problem lies in the fact that Firefox is a browser, not an OS, and that a
savvy kid could bypass local DNS filters by configuring Firefox. But even if
locked out of OS settings they could enable a web proxy or use a free whois
tool and hope for http. Or, even easier: they could use public wifi.

While it would be nice for Firefox to add a child lock for this to appease
ISPA, the Internet is interconnected and impossible to divide into sections.
Technology is not a solution for social problems, and thus is a terrible
replacement for a parent.

------
Causality1
You have to love how all their "thoughtful criticisms" of DNS over HTTPS have
nothing to do with the things they cited in their nomination of Mozilla as
villain. Their issue was explicitly "bypassing UK filtering obligations" not
that load of flaming horseshit they just pulled out of their ass in response
to the backlash.

~~~
mirimir
Yeah, noticed that ;)

The UK's Internet authoritarianism is horrible enough. But the idea that an
association of ISPs would support it, rather than just complying under duress,
is bizarre.

